

Show HN: We made a self-categorizing image board - songrabbit
http://www.whisprabbit.com

======
Monkeyget
Could you give more information? It's pretty empty and I don't even know what
it's supposed to do.

~~~
songrabbit
So the screen you see upon loading at the tags associated with the most recent
posts that people have made. If you create a post you self-tag it using the
#tag method. Choose a tag to explore all posts under that category. Posts
without any #tag in them get assigned noTag

~~~
utunga
after initially being totally bemused - 'what is this?','how do i get it to do
something'? 'what am i supposed to click?'

.. i returned here, read this comment and then after about 3-4 clicks I
_finally_ got it to actually deliver what _i_ am after, which is actually
seeing some content.

if this is about sharing / showing people some content - show people some
content ! right from the beginning! then let them filter or whatever to dig in
deeper and start posting their own etc

~~~
songrabbit
good point, it seems like you and akkartik both got it after spending a minute
digging around. I'll update it to have some content open on page load

------
cefarix
I made some posts in Unicode and the tags got converted to numbers and the
posts are blank :(

~~~
songrabbit
Just saw this. I had some protection since hn took down the last site I
posted, but I'll work on updating.

------
prodigal_erik
Please study <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Progressive_enhancement>. All the
content is siloed behind js, and there's no way for anyone to write hypertext
which references it.

------
ruckusing
Cool. But I cannot figure out what to do. Its like Color.

------
mnutt
Are there any plans for (pseudonymous) identity?

~~~
songrabbit
At the moment no. Out of curiosity, would you find the project more compelling
if there was some form of identity?

------
apu
What do you mean by self-categorizing?

~~~
songrabbit
User's tag their own post, creating a dynamic list of categories on the left
side of the screen

~~~
teach
Given the description, I was expecting it to automatically infer the content
of images and categorize them.

~~~
cnu
Yes, even I expected it to automatically tag images. But after reading the
instructions (which was hard to get at first look), I got what the site does.

------
whisprabbit
sweet gifs

------
rorrr
The UI doesn't make any sense.

~~~
songrabbit
Is the layout, or the lack of instructions? I thought the
tag->thread->responses would be somewhat intuitive

~~~
akkartik
The fading rabbit misleads the eyes. At the start I didn't even notice there
were those two tiny lines of text (the threads) way above it.

~~~
songrabbit
Is it any more apparent once the categories have more items (for example the
noTag category)? What changes would you suggest?

~~~
akkartik
Yeah. Already it's hard to remember why it wasn't clear. Maybe you should open
up an example of thread and responses. Have the app show stuff to engage with
right from the first page load, don't rely on people to click twice to see how
it works. There's 12 things to click on the first view. Don't rely on them
clicking the right thing.

 _Edit_ : What's that rabbit for, anyway? Why is the header/logo/mascot on the
bottom right? Why does shit overlay it without covering it?

~~~
songrabbit
Thanks for the input. I'm going to change it so that some content is already
open on page load, hopefully that will be a better starting point. The overlay
is so that you can still tell something is loading with the ajax, but you are
right, that might be a bit much, especially for the pictures

~~~
akkartik
Yeah. Maybe put it on the top right and make it smaller?

